# 500 gig PATA drives w/Hughes HDVR2 ok?



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Dumb question: the 320 gig Maxtor drive that I put in to replace a the stock 40 gig drive on a Hughes HDVR2 developed 1.5 year ago a TON of bad sectors and the HDVR2 won't boot anymore (gets stuck at "Welcome...")

Taking the drive out and putting in a PC and running SeaTools confirmed my suspicions. There were at least 60+ bad sectors. The drive passed w/o problems before I installed the drive 1.5 years before.

The old stock 40 gig drive boots the HDVR2 just fine.

Best Buy has a WD 500 gig PATA drive for $65 (http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8188962&type=product&id=1164155955173). Any problems w/this if I use mfslive 1.4 Linux boot CD? The command line generator at http://www.mfslive.org/cgen.php seems to support up to 1 TB. Just want to make sure it properly creates a proper swap file and since my parents are totally non-tech savvy, I don't want to latent problems to rear their head later (such as a green screen of death loop).

There's no way I can walk them thru hacking a TiVo or mucking w/partitions from 800 miles away.

The HDVR2's software is unmodified and will have 6.3 or 6.4(e?). It'll be auto-upgraded to the latest anyway by D*.


----------

